

Here are the jobs automation will kill next - spking
http://fortune.com/2015/05/20/here-are-the-jobs-automation-will-kill-next/

======
spking
"Those at what he called the highest level of skill—the engineers and
scientists who actually build and fix stuff— and those at the lowest level—
plumbers who also actually build and fix stuff—will be safe. It’s those in the
middle, the lawyers, financial advisors etc. who are at risk."

